# Via Rail Business Class



## guest to the north (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there anyone on this forum who has ridden the Via Rail Business Class between Toronto and Montreal and can say whether it is worth the extra fare over the Economy Class?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 20, 2011)

guest to the north said:


> Is there anyone on this forum who has ridden the Via Rail Business Class between Toronto and Montreal and can say whether it is worth the extra fare over the Economy Class?


Business Class used to be called VIA 1, its similar to First Class on Acela! If you want to spend the money it's nice,good service, comfortable car/seats, and very professional and friendly attendants! But it's not really necessary! Coach (Economy) on the Corridor Via trains is like Coach on the Regionals on the NEC, you get there at the same time, just have to pay for any food or drink, and it's a little more crowded! Personally Id just ride Coach, Ive done both many times!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's a VIA Business Class Trip Report I posted last year:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/31101-where-business-class-first-class/page__p__214955__hl__ottawa__fromsearch__1#entry214955


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 20, 2011)

When my employer pays, I book business class. If it's my wallet, I book economy.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 20, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Here's a VIA Business Class Trip Report I posted last year:
> 
> http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/31101-where-business-class-first-class/page__p__214955__hl__ottawa__fromsearch__1#entry214955



GREAT trip report. GREAT pics. My wife was up in Quebec and Ontario last month and rode in Via's BC with her elderly parents, but her trip report back to me didn't even come close!


----------



## Jean (Sep 21, 2011)

Having travelled BC from Toronto to Montreal I would highly recommend it, but have not travelled coach so can't make the comparison. I was on an overseas tourist trip and figured that a few extra dollars in the grand scheme of things may be well spent.

Jean


----------

